

Major Washington DC area hiring - utefan001

Over 20 open positions.<p>Top Secret security clearance required.<p>BS in Computer Science or similar required.<p>- 5 weeks vacation after one year.<p>- very competitive base salary + bonus.<p>- relocation assistance.<p>Submit resume to woti.com/jobs.cfm<p>Benefits:  woti.com/benefits.cfm
======
JayNeely
If relocation assistance is available, you may want to try again with a title
less location specific and more about the type of work (large scale data
sets?).

It's also unclear between your post and the job descriptions on the site
whether it's required to already have Top Secret clearance, or if you simply
need to be willing to get it. Many people may not know that Top Secret
clearance is actually something you can apply for:
<http://www.taonline.com/securityclearances/>

~~~
chr15
You must already have a clearance, or the OP's company must be willing to pay
thousands of dollars for you to get one. A TS clearance is not something that
can simply be applied for. Yes, you fill out the SF86 (for a TS clearance),
but your clearance must be sponsored by your current employer or your to-be
employer. You cannot fill out the SF86 and mail it in expecting to get a
clearance without a sponsoring organization.

TS clearances require a rigorous background investigation on the applicant and
sometimes require 1 or more polygraphs. The entire investigation/adjudication
process can take up to a year or more. The intelligence community that will
adjudicate you is trying to determine whether or not you are a risk to the
country if you are given classified information.

Clearances are very difficult to get, and people are often disqualified
because they have poor credit history or have lied on their SF86 (especially
about drug use). This is why people that hold a clearance command a premium on
their salary. Current figures are that TS-cleared individuals make up to $15K
more than their non-cleared counterparts.

